
How to build $100m SaaS business - maruthisandeep
To build a $100m SaaS business go to market strategy is the key. Back in 2014 when we started, we never knew that there is a framework to look at Go-to-Market (GTM) strategically considering different factors like marketing, sales, product virality, etc.<p>Read the full post here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sesamint.substack.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;5-ways-to-build-100m-saas-business<p>All SaaS founders, VCs, and the community let’s change the dialogue. Let’s start chasing scooters, bikes, cars, campers, and buses. If possible let’s chase the rockets too!
======
mtmail
> Read the full post here

Please submit the URL and title on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit)

